

Cache-optimizing a priority queue - ingve
http://playfulprogramming.blogspot.com/2015/08/cache-optimizing-priority-queue.html

======
sriram_malhar
There is a well-known memory layout technique for a cache-oblivious tree
called van Emde Boas layout.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Van_Emde_Boas_tree](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Van_Emde_Boas_tree)

------
raymondh
On a related note, the source code for Python demonstrates a practical way to
cache-optimize the heapify() operation for the garden-variety heap
implementation of a priority queue:

[https://hg.python.org/cpython/file/6fd69aeb8a3b/Modules/_hea...](https://hg.python.org/cpython/file/6fd69aeb8a3b/Modules/_heapqmodule.c#l272)

